
Could you hack into Mars rover Curiosity? - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134334-could-you-hack-into-mars-rover-curiosity?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=could-you-hack-into-mars-rover-curiosity
======
dohko
More than a full (unlikely) hack on Curiosity that would potentially allow to
hijack it; I would be interested in finding out how feasiable direct signal
de-cryption is. Specifically I can't immagine curiosity having too much of a
sophisticated encryption system. Just by knowing a little bit about embedded-
systems and hardware encryption, it is probably something like 3DES or AES-256
with a firmware stored symmetric key. This means that the key used to encrypt
signals won't change too often and therefore I wonder how hard would it be to
break it and get a hold on Curiosity's image and commands feed.

------
joshmlewis
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure in one of the pictures NASA sent
out there were tracks in the ground from some rover moving. Was it not
Curiositys tracks? Or an earlier rover?

~~~
papercrane
No other rover has visited this location. So if there was a picture with
tracks on the ground it would most likely be from the rover rolling during the
landing.

Edit: Just reviewed all the pictures on the NASA MSL page and didn't see any
tracks. Maybe a news article mislabeled a picture from another rover?

